# what would you rather have 240sx or 200sx?



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

ok, im looking to buy a car and I have pretty much narrowed down my cars to a 240sx and 200sx. (well 300zx and mr2 also but we will ignore those)

If i get the 200sx it will for sure be a se-r and probably a 95-97 (someone locally is selling one for 4gs, 95)

For the 240sx I have yet to find a really good deal but I sorta prefer this car because it seems a bit more sportier. It would be a 90-91 for less then 3g or a 92-94 for less than 4.5g.

Which one has more power and/or faster stock. I do plan on putting some performance parts later on but nothing major like a det swap (cause it will still have to pass california emissions testing).

which car would be a better choice? would a se-r beat the stock 240sx on a 1/4?

thanks for the help guys,
albert


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the 240SX would be the faster one stock since it makes 155HP(claimed)...im not to sure how much HP the SE-R makes but i think is 140, mabe less. i say go with the 240sx (but 3k for a 91 is kinda high considering i bought mine for 2350 and its a 93...) But my opinion is biased considering i never drove an SE-R.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

i would go with the 240sx, its rear wheel drive and if you are going to do a det swap with a rwd it would be more easier. i drove a se-r and it was nice, but i think that the 240 is FUN to drive and is a great car. i got my 92 coupe for 2500 and it runs perfect. you can get a good deal but you just have to look. it took me like 2 months to find mine. as for quarter mile times you can get a better launch with the 240. but i reccomend test driving both, because it is all in personal prefrence.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

PiMpPaThFinDeR02 said:


> *i would go with the 240sx, its rear wheel drive*


thats all you need....lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I had to make the same choice as you. I decided to buy the 200sx and regretted not getting a 240, so after the accident I wasted no time in getting a 240 instead of repairing. Trust me, rwd + boost= fun fun silly willy. 

And hey, for that kind of money, you can find one with a sr20det swap or a turboed ka no problem. Just look around.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

vodKA just noticed your in CA

haha, I want to keep my car street legal. =)
how much did you have to pay someone to pass your det?

also, you've owned both and 240 > se-r?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

You're keeping your Park Avenue, right? Those are pimp rides.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

o fo sho


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

get the 240. can you say drifting?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *get the 240. can you say drifting? *


Driiiiiif-teeeeng. Yay, I can say it!


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Who says you have to choose ?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

haha, I drove a 200sx, own a B13 SE-R, and my brother have a 1990 240sx, so I've driven all three. I have to say that for those of you who think a stock 240sx is faster... well.. not really. I think a 200sx is about the same as a 240sx stock for stock. As for the fun factor... 240sx is more fun I have to say. Even my brother's stock 240 is in some way more fun then my pretty modded SE-R. It's nowhere near as fast (he'll be lucky to break 15.7, I ran 14.9, with a new clutch.. 14.5ish). But the handling from a well balanced RWD car is definitely a plus.
Then again, the 200sx is newer, it looks more modern, and because it's fwd and already have an SR20 and LSD, you'll have loads of fun while not have the risk of spining out. Maintainence and insurance would also be less too.

Having said that. I'll go with the 200sx. It's almost as fun, it can be made wicked fast, the handling can be address by some really nice suspension, and there will be less maintainence trouble, which is a BIG plus


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

97SentraGirl said:


> *Who says you have to choose ? *


my wallet


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

zyg0te said:


> *vodKA just noticed your in CA
> 
> haha, I want to keep my car street legal. =)
> how much did you have to pay someone to pass your det?
> ...


Yes, I have owned both. I don't have a sr20det, I have a ka24de-t (turboed) and it hasn't been officially smogged yet, but will be soon as soon as I can get some kinks out of the car and actually not be scared of being pulled over on my way to the test site. BTW, I only have to do test, not complete (visual,) so I might be ok as long as I put on a cat.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

zyg0te said:


> *my wallet *


If I let that thing make up my mind, I wouldn't have the 4 money pits sitting in the garage right now.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

san diego huh? ill take one off ur hands...


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i have drove my friends 240 and i have to say those things are badass. plus DRIFT


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

zyg0te said:


> *san diego huh? ill take one off ur hands... *


Not anymore, just been too lazy/busy to change my profile. I had to get out of SoCal to afford a bigger garage . One of my projects is still back there. I have to fly back to finish it up.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

97SentraGirl said:


> *Not anymore, just been too lazy/busy to change my profile. I had to get out of SoCal to afford a bigger garage . One of my projects is still back there. I have to fly back to finish it up. *


ahhh... save some money on the flight out... just fedex me the keys


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> Having said that. I'll go with the 200sx. It's almost as fun, it can be made wicked fast, the handling can be address by some really nice suspension, and there will be less maintainence trouble, which is a BIG plus


Where do you get this less maintenence statement from? Having owned both FWD and RWD cars, I can say that performing maintenence or any other work under the hood of a FWD car SUCKS. For ease of maintenence, I'll take a north-south engine any day!


----------

